

Ask HN: Why no charset in your head tag? - hodgesmr

I noticed that Hacker News doesn't provide a charset in its &#60;head&#62;.  Is there a reason for this?  I would have thought that a site like this would indicate this.
======
arkitaip
The charset is specified in the response header. Doctype omission is the major
issue here.

